# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  The Rose i printed,  branches not finish yet

## WillBe

P41008-103315.jpg

This is my latest work, only the rose part, the branch was broken because the pedestal loosed during printing. I will print the branch again later. 
3D Printer: Our own designing 3d printer, no brand, not for sale
Filament: 1.75mm pla transparent

----------

